# Cat repellant



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

We seem to be the only people near us that don't have a cat and all the cats seem to want to use our garden as their toilet! Does anyone have any tried and tested ways if persuading cats not to use our garden

thanks for any ideas 

Xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

You could try putting lemon /orange peel on your borders. Cats are very turned off by citrus smells. The gel stuff works on this principle - that does work after a fashion but the key thing is to have somewhere else for them to go that's more attractive. If you dig over your soil regularly the cats will love it so, try and plant lots of spreading things to give them little room to dig and let the soil compact a bit. You could try digging over a small area that isn't planted as a little tray for them to use (or better still, tell your cat owning neighbours to!) I have a small patch at the bottom of my garden. It's taken me ages to get them to use it but they do use it now. I dig it over every few days and have added some sand to it to make it attactive to dig through. Then again, I am the one who has cats and I hate the thought of them using other people's gardens to poo in. You might want to approach your neighbours and ask them if they provide any area in their own gardens for the cats to go to the toilet.

C~x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Lion poo apparently 

Your local zoo may be able to help.  (this is true by the way!!)


----------

